# Grilled Dog with spring onions



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa j/k...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You'd have to have...........*

One hell of a big grill.........


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I got some.........*

Good BBQ sauce that would go great with that.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Looks like those dogs have already been smoked.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn is that me or crawfish


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

All you need is some onions... Mmmm.. Kaegoki...

*not*

(Spent a couple of years in Taegu. No, I won't admit to some of the things I ate over there. Nope, not me...  )
.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

That wooks dewisious!

ROFL


----------

